
Why do students pay for the research professors do? - johndcook
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2012/12/28/why-professors-publis/
======
ISL
At every US school I've interacted with, it's the other way around. The
research grants get used to subsidize teaching.

At the University of Washington, for 2013, tuition (after substantial tuition
hikes) is expected to net 44% as much money as the university will bring in
from research.

[http://opb.washington.edu/sites/default/files/opb/Budget/Tab...](http://opb.washington.edu/sites/default/files/opb/Budget/Table1.pdf)

